# Maving the big move later this year



## Pope (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi All.

I have been asked to relocate with work from London to Johannesburg on a 2 year contract.

I am very lucky in that I work for one of the best US companies on the planet and they really do look after you.

I will be getting help with Tax, Visa, a relocation agent which sources property for me, I will have a driver and a car during working hours, and a car allowance to purchase my own car whilst I am out there.

I even get shipping arranged for me for everything in my current flat which is great.

So everything regarding the move is good for me, however I was looking to learn from the residents on here about a few items that are important to me, I am 27 and Im a gadet boy and also like going out and having a good time so looking for some information on the following.

I will be working in Sandtown, office is based near Standard Bank or Standard Chartered, I cant remember which one.

I will be looking to live I imagine in Sandtown, is there a golf course / health club in the area which I can live near?

In regards to living accomodation, I would like to live in a luxury high rise, are there any in the Sandtown area, or is it mainly these secured estates with guards at the front etc?

Also regardign living accomodation, I would like to get 1 maybe 2 dogs, are landlords ok with having animals in houses / apartments? Are there places to take the dogs out etc for a safe walk.

Internet, TV, Broadband - All vvery important to me, I watch a lot of TV and movies online, and download a lot also so would like to ensure that the broadband connections are good, I also like my big screens TV's etc. Have the South Africans got HDTV technology yet or are they still behind the times? I pressume they have nothing like SKY TV OR Virgin TV or the ability to use TIVO boxes etc?

Other things, I am a keen cyclist. Are there places I can go and ride my bike?

Also massively into my motorsport, in the last few years I have often made trips to many of the race tracks in the UK and europe and taken part in track days, do they have these in South Africa?


Im sure there is more and I will keep coming back but any advice would be apprecaited for a young 27year old single man.


----------



## Donna2806 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Australian Living in Sandton*

Greetings,
Sandton is a great area to live in with all the comforts one would appreciate especially if coming from a developed country. Both my partner and I also live here and have done so for 6 months. It is definitely more expensive than the outer suburbs, but if you are being assisted by your employer then maybe this is not a problem.
It sounds like you are very lucky to have all the important housekeeping chores organised for you. Accommodation is of course something one wishes to get right the first time.
To get into an area / lifestyle that suits your individual needs and most important one that is 100% safe!
GREEN PARK is being developed at this moment and looks wonderful. Both residential and business. Maybe not finished by the time you arrive!? Worth a look in case. It will have a Virgin Active gym, cafes, shuttle bus to train etc etc. But lots of apartments around here.
GYM: Another Virgin Active gym is very near our apartment in Morningside. This is a great gym with all that one needs. And daily class for "SPIN" cycle, Pilates and Yoga etc. Has an indoor Pool and healthy cafe options. I know there are others around also.
CYCLING: Unfortunately no bike paths as we are use to in Australia. In some areas not even footpaths. Cycling at night ? maybe not recommended as some streets do not have lights. BUT in saying that I saw a wonderful Bike Club going for an evening ride couple of months back on a Friday. Saw them at the BIOSCOPE (cinema / cafe) edge of Jo'berg city. There was over 100 of them. Also CAPETOWN seems to be big on sporting events such as cycling and running. You could always visit there on their annual bash.
GOLF: There is the Johannesburg Country Club which is suppose to be great. That is close to Sandton. 
DOGS: Maybe an apartment in not recommended if you are going for a dog or 2.
The complex (26 units) we are in has a NO ANIMAL policy. I'd imagine many apartments would be similar.
There are options where there are free standing homes within large guarded complexes.
I would suggest, that these maybe incur higher rents.
RACE TRACKS: sorry not my thing so do not know much about this at all.
ENTERTAINMENT: Lots to do if you look and are up for exploring. They are doing wonderful things to regenerate the city of Jozi as it is known to the locals. I visited the
"ARTS ON MAIN" in Maboneng yesterday. Fantastic. Delicious food and produce, Art, Salsa dancing on a little rooftop bar. 
"Neighbourgoods Market" on SAT in Braamfontein (City), again wonderful food and beverages. Even Charlie Boorman arrived with his crew this past SAT to enjoy the moment.
Jo'berg is really a great place if one chooses to embrace it. One needs to be very aware of where NOT to go and what NOT to do - but with that in mind all should be good.
Also, a virtue one needs to appreciate / grow when being in Africa - is Patience! 
All happens at a slower pace!! But Great experience!




Pope said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have been asked to relocate with work from London to Johannesburg on a 2 year contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Pope,

Although I do not live in Johannesburg I thought I'd try and answer a few of your queries since my interests run along similar lines as yours and I often commute to the area you plan to live in.
Health clubs are quite prolific in Sandton (Sandtown?) and are generally of a world class standard.

There are various golf courses to choose from in Johannesburg.

Not sure about the high rise buildings and pets, it may depend on the Body Corporate rules, nature, number and type of pets. Also something to take into consideration is the fact that you will only be here for two years and if your pets will re-locate with you back to England.

As far as safe walks are concerned this is a matter of perspective. I personally have no problem walking the streets. Like any large city awareness of your surroundings is key. I am not sure where you would walk a dog, sure someone from the area could assist.

As far as the tech is concerned, most of the hardware that is available in the UK is available here. I work for a multi-national electronics giant and our stock listing is very similar to the product sent to the UK. 
Satellite channels are available through DSTV locally with some channels running in HD. (720P)
Broadband generally speaking is more expensive than in the UK, the highest available speed currently being between 4 and 10mb/s. You are also restricted by our local BT equivalent, Telkom, whose maximum available bandwidth can fluctuate from area to area.

I don't believe TiVo is available locally. Most people make use of a PVR to record programs that they miss, a process that I gather is very similar to TiVo.
I personally use broadband for all of my viewing (mostly in 720p) and have no satellite or other broadcasting subscription.

I am not sure about cycling in Sandton. South Africa has quite a strong riding culture but is more evident in certain areas. There is no shortage of on-road and off-road events.

There is also a very big car culture over here which lends itself to track days, ‘breakfast runs’, gymkhanas, drag racing, advanced driving courses and local forums for your car of choice. I don’t believe we have anything quite as big as Goodwood or Santa Pod.

Hope the input helps in some way, feel free to PM me if you have any other queries and good luck with the move.


----------



## Pope (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi All.

Many thanks for your answers.

I have finally confirmed by move date, looking at 1st October, just in time for the summer.

Very intresting to see the information on Green Park, and I will look to see what avaiability of apartments is.

I have been mainly looking at Gumtree, which isnt proving the best, however in the next few weeks I will get assigned a Real estate agent who will be able to start sending me properties, so I need to get a feel of the best places to live.

Green Park and Morningside look nice so far. Im looking for somewhere very cosmopolitan, with a lot of life and luxury etc.


Im need to make a decission on what exactly im going to bring with me, I have a big computer set up at home with 3 screens mainly used for work etc, however I dont no if this is all going to work in Jozi, with the power difference etc. Also if I will need to get power converters for my PC etc.

Also have people brought TV's over etc, I have my large 42" LCD 1080p screen, and not sure if I should sell it before I leave or bring it with me.


Finally I need to start planning what I am going to do, I have 2 years to burn and want to meet lots of people and go to amazing places.

I will have family travelling to cape town at Xmas so will be down there. I have also been told I need to go to places like the national parks and also potentially Mozambique for the beaches.

Where else is intresting to go, doesnt necessarily have to be in South Africa, as I will look to fly away / drive away for weekends.


----------



## Olimpiaallin (Aug 6, 2012)

*cycling Jo'burg*

Hi Pope,
About cycling in Jo'burg. This might be helpful. There's 94.7 cycle challenge going on 18 November this year. It might not be cycling Land's End to John o' Groats, but it works. It's a great opportunity to meet like minded people. it's called Momentum 94.7 Cycle Challenge 2012. Can't post links 'cause I am a new member..
Most people I've asked say that cycling is dangerous in SA, just like in other places, but they didn't give details. I am planning to try it anyway. Will be arriving on 3rd October with a flight from London. Do you have any idea about taking the bike in the plane? Or buying a new one once you get there? Thanks.
Olimpia


----------



## Pope (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Olimpia 

I myself will be moving that week, first day in the office will be 1st October.

Regarding the bike, I have an allowance to relocate a lot of my personal belongings and I will probably ship my bike and equipment over with me and decide what to do with it when I am over there.


----------



## Olimpiaallin (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Pope,
Good to hear that. 
You can probably use BA cargo for shipping. They looked like a good option to me.
Cheers
Olimpia


----------



## Pope (Jul 4, 2012)

No we have a firm that does it all for us.

I dont have to do anything, I work for a massive global firm that sorts everything like that out for us.

Really pleased as it means my tax, visa, shipping, real estate agent, location agent ( to tell me what golf clubs, gym, doctors, dentist etc... are available)

Im very lucky to have everything practically done for me.


----------

